# Scott Rao Espresso Extraction: Measurement and Mastery eBook



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone read the new Scott Rao Espresso Extraction: Measurement and Mastery eBook yet?

It is available for download from Amazon


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

Yes, I've read it. I think it's a terrific summary of the current state of the art in espresso making. Very concise, but it hits crucial point after crucial point. When I started out with espresso in 2000, I wish this book had been available. It would have saved SO much trouble.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow. £8 for a 43 page book. I think I'll leave it til after xmas.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

cold war kid said:


> Wow. £8 for a 43 page book. I think I'll leave it til after xmas.


+1. I looked. Saw the price. Decided to leave it!

David


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I recently read his Professional Barista's Handbook, and it was excellent. I don't think the price is that steep if it helps you make better coffee from this point onwards. After all, many on here spend that much on a bag of beans that's gone in a few days.

Having said that, I've not bought it, but probably will after xmas.


----------



## big dan (Apr 11, 2012)

I haven't read his Barista Handbook or anything but espresso, would you recommend reading the handbook before getting this e book or not?

Might have to treat myself to an early xmas pressie book!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, would totally recommend reading the books in sequence


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> I looked. Saw the price. Decided to leave it!


£8 is too much? Seriously?

As drude said, we commonly spend that much (or more) on a bag of beans. And undoubtedly many people here possess an unused tamper that could easily fetch two or three times that amount on eBay.

If you prefer to see what other forum members have to say about the book before buying your own copy, so be it. But it is hard to believe that anyone who considers themselves an espresso enthusiast would balk at an £8 educational expense.

On the other hand, you can always buy David Schomer's dogmatic and hopelessly outdated Espresso Coffee: Professional Techniques for £65.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Do you need a Kindle to read this?

Also, looks like The Professional Barista's Handbook is £35. Would anyone with a copy be willing to loan this out perhaps for a bag o' beans?


----------



## AndyS (May 12, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Do you need a Kindle to read this?


No, there are apps like this one that make the Kindle unnecessary.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Cool. They do one for mac so I know how I'm spending my next £8!


----------



## Budan (Nov 18, 2013)

+1, is there a free example of book? 8 pounds?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Budan said:


> +1, is there a free example of book? 8 pounds?


You can 'look inside' on the Amazon link


----------

